# W8 oil change costs 127$



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Ouch. thats going to hurt


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (rs4-380)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (maschinenvolkg60)*

Why ?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (Lexi)*

Doesn't it take 8 quarts? That's still expensive. I'm thinking about $50 at most, even for synthetic.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (Lexi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why ? [HR][/HR]​That's what I wanna know. Is VW just figuring they should screw you since you can afford a W8 to begin with? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (spongebob_squarepants)*

I'll tell you that I saw this car for the first time yesterday and that engine is CRAMMED in there. Not sure if that has anything to do with it but I for one would NOT want to work on this car myself...
EZ


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (EZ)*

I was at a dealer checking out on today (a friend of mine works there). The engine redefines cramming - it has less space than a Corrado has with its VR6.
After talking to the sales manager - apparently all the tech can do with the engine in the car is belts, plugs, airfilter, headlight bulbs - anything more and the motor has to come out the car, to get the the battery the factory stress bar has to come out. Apparently if their is any kind of motor warranty issues they are not even supposedto attempt fixing it - it's a swap to a new motor and the old motor is sent back to Germany.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (WolfGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]to get the the battery the factory stress bar has to come out. [HR][/HR]​How does that make sense? The battery is in the same exact location as it is on all other B5 Passats. All stress bars are also a solid part of the body. The double bulkhead (firewall) is reinforced more than a regular Passat, but I don't think that really makes a difference in the case of changing a battery.
-DVScott


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (EZ)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll tell you that I saw this car for the first time yesterday and that engine is CRAMMED in there. Not sure if that has anything to do with it but I for one would NOT want to work on this car myself...
EZ[HR][/HR]​agreed. im dreading the moment when a w8 comes in and wants an oil change


----------



## VeeeDoubleU (May 27, 2000)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (AxeAngel)*

my friend has a 93 Audi V8. That sucker takes 8 liters of oil, and the oil filter is a giant can the size of a 2l pop bottle. Im wondering if VW is doing the same sort of thing with this engine. if they are, that sux!!. Oil changes have to be done often, so why complicate things.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (VeeeDoubleU)*

think thats bad buy a porsche boxster and go in for an oil change.


----------



## matte (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (VeeeDoubleU)*

The audi v8 3.6 1990 - 1993 takes almost 13 quarts of oil. I accidently dumped it on the driveway during its first change.
exxon valdez


----------



## TGC (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (rs4-380)*

9.4 Quarts - synthetic. as for the oil filter. Same as the vr6 paper element. Also very accessible, lower passenger front.


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: W8 oil change costs 127$ (TGC)*

TGC is right, I work at a vw dealer in NY and there is no way that an oil change on it is going to cost $127.....The oil filter is easily accessable on it (lower passenger front) and is does not need synthetic (The bullitin said three different types of oil, one of them being the TDI oil (Castrol Syntec 5w-30)
Just FYI


----------

